# Devils Lake Fishing Report 5/7



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Some cooler weather this past week slowed fishing a bit in the area. But the 
last couple days saw increased temps and with it better fishing. Anglers are 
reporting good fishing along the bridges and in the shallower warmer bays. 
Pike action is especially good but walleye action is still a bit hit and miss. 
You need to find the warmer water. For pike, anglers are either pitching 
cranks or jigs with twister tails into the shallows or bridge areas or using 
smelt or herring. Some of the better places include the bridges of the Mauvee, 
Pelican Lake and Six Mile Bay. For walleyes, anglers are pitching cranks such 
as shad raps or countdowns into the shorelines of the warmest areas of the 
bays. Some of the better spots include Six Mile Bay and Pelican Lake. Shore 
fisherman are also reporting increased activity towards dusk along the bridges 
and culverts of the Flats, Mauvee, Six Mile, and Channel A. Good Luck and Good 
Fishing !!!


----------

